# Marlin, Morgan, and Brody.



## undergunfire (Nov 25, 2007)

*Meet Morgan .* I adopted Morgan and his brother, Mallary, from a foster parent (in Arizona) of Zooh Corner Rabbit Rescue in California on January 24th, 2007. Times got a little rough, Mallary bonded to a new spayed Lionhead (Madilyn), and wanted nothing to do with Morgan. I have since had to rehome Mallory and Madilyn (with a forum member!) because of issues that have happened in my life, but Morgan Baby is back with me after couple month's stay in Texas with Peg (TinysMom)! We are moving forward in life, knowing that things are settling into place.

Morgan's birthday is on July 24th. He is currently almost 1 1/2 years old, and is my oldest bunny rabbit. Norgan Morgan is very laid back and you can just see the sweetness in his eyes when you look at him. He will sit with you on the couch while you watch a movie or hang out with you in bed. He likes to cuddle by your side, and he will forever be right by my side from this point on. I love my little Morgie Bunny.
















































































**** Our intro isn't done....we still have new pictures coming tomorrow of the rest of the furmily . ****


----------



## binkies (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't wait!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 4, 2007)

New pictures and introducing Marlin, Brody, and the rats later on today !


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi Amy, I'm so glad your Morgan is home with you. He's so adorable.

Is it your plan to try to bond him with you other 2?

I look forward to many more pictures of him and the rest of your clan.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 4, 2007)

It is so good to see Morgan looking so happy. He was actually here about five months if I counted right.....and he was one very lonely little boy because he was so attached to Amy.

He is a sweetie - so mellow and stuff. I'm guessing if she can bond the three of them - he will not be the dominant one even if he is the biggest one..

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 5, 2007)

Whoops, I didn't get around to updating this today. I worked 8 1/2 hours, then some friends came over . I'll have to update tomorrow!

My plan is to eventually bond all three bunnies, yes. Marlin is getting neutered on Thursday December 13th, then we will start bonding in January with Morgan, then once Brody is neutered in May, we will try to bond him in shortly after. I am going to be strict and try so hard to bond all three...a trio of neutered males sounds so tough...but I would love for all three to have full run of a house *hopefully* this next summer if Ryan gets his big promotions at work.


----------



## lemonaxis (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow Morgan has like his own ShowReel...like a little famous bunny going through the shots with the director...too cute.:mrsthumper:

I love his cute ears and black flecks of colour through his fur, nice pattern.
What alovely littel bun, I adore the way that you say he loves cuddles and is really laid back.
Its hard to tell from the pics, is he quite small? How much would he weigh. He looks about the size of a medium minilop. And how old is Morgan.

Oops hope I didn't miss that somewhere.....

Lemon and Jazzy:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments on Morgan...Susan, Peg, and Lemon :biggrin2:!


Lemon....Peg weighed Morgan while he was with her, and I think she said he weighs 4-5 pounds. He is only 1 1/2 years old, as well .


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 6, 2007)

*Meet Marlin . *I wanted another bunny to bond to Morgan, after Mallary chose Madilyn as his mate, instead of staying bonded with Morgan. A friend and I drove 2 1/2 hours to Tempe, Arizona to see what a Lionhead breeder had to offer. She had a tort mommy, and two of her tort babies. To be honest, I thought the babies (one of which was Marlin), were not-so cute...and looked like little tiny bunny-chickens .

I told the Lionhead breeder that I was going to the Arizona Humane Society to see their rabbits and see if I had a connection with any of them, and that I could call her and come back over to chose my bunny if I didn't adopt one from the Humane Society.

Well, I didn't have a connection with any of the rabbits from the Humane Society, so I went back over to the breeder's house. I really wasn't looking for a baby rabbit, because I heard they can be little terrors. I didn't feel anything with the mommy rabbit, so I decided to chose from one of the babies. That was tough, because they were both torts! The breeder said one was a little sweetheart and one was a little grump and liked to grunt at you. I chose the sweetheart, and I am glad that I did.

Marlin loves to lick my fingers and is deeply bonded to me. He is a little curious guy, like most Lionheads. Marlin is afraid of all my friends and freaks out when new people are in our bedroom. He is a little pansy bunny, but I love him dearly.

Marlin's birthday is April 1st (April Fool's Day). He will be neutered on Thursday, December 13th...at 8 months old .


----------



## Roxie (Dec 6, 2007)

Yay! I am so glad Morgan is home! I know how much he means to you! Good luck!






P.S. There is my Marlin Bunny! HEHE


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks, Roxie :biggrin2:! I still need to update this blog with pictures & stories of Brody and our three ratties.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 7, 2007)

Aww Amy, great pics! I really love the last one of Marlin where he's so posing:biggrin2:.


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 27, 2007)

Any Updates? Pictures?*leaseplease:
*I LOVE this picture. Marlin's such a pretty boy. I think my Sophie has a crush on him, heheh. :inlove:*
*


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

:waiting::disgust:

LOL We want pics and stories Amy! :tongue


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 28, 2007)

I meant to update this blog tonight, lol! I need to take more pictures. I always sign onto the forum to read around, then forget to update the blog .

I hope I can remember to take more pictures and update it tomorrow (Friday) .


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

*makes a post-it to remember to follow Amy around and point her back to her blog*


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 29, 2007)

*Meet Brody . *Brody was supposed to be my fiance, Ryan's, bunny. When he bought Brody from the county fair for $40 in September....he promised to feed, water, clean, and pay attention to Brody. Well, guess who does all that? Me! It's okay, though!

Brody is a currently a almost 5 month old (DOB: August 16th, 2007) tort Holland Lop, who was neutered on December 14th. He came from a breeder in Chino Valley, Arizona...called: "Backyard Bunny Barn" (www.backyardbunnybarn.com). Brody's grandfather, "Zing", won the 2005 Holland Lop Nationals, right here in Prescott, Arizona! Brody's pedigree is pretty impressive, though...he probably could be taken to the tables to show, he will stay right here...as our house bunny !

Brody has many nick names: Brodo Bunnins, Broders, Bodo, Broho, ect. He is a funny little bunny, but also a naughty little bunny. He looooves to pee in front of Marlin and Morgan's cages, he loves to leave me a big pile of cecal poopies to scrape off the floor, he loves to get in your way and not move when you are cleaning, ect. He can be a sweet guy, though! Brody melts to the floor for pets on his head and face.

He also has a tattoo in his ear (he got a tattoo before me :shock: CS98F

I blame Ryan for not working with Brody , like he said he would. Brody HATES being picked up (he will struggle like crazy and make "grumpy noises") and he HATES being flipped on his back.

I still see Brody as Ryan's bunny, therefore, I am not as close to Brody as I am with Marlin and Morgan, but I am trying to get closer to Brody lately . I do love Brodo Bunnins as much as I love the other two :hearts.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 29, 2007)

Marlin's Christmas pictures:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 29, 2007)

*** updated pictures of everyone coming TODAY ***

Brody has grown a lot since his last pictures were taken!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 29, 2007)

Woohooooo

I's very happy now :biggrin2: Thank you Amy!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

*Brodo...*






































*Marlin Bunny (he was being a poop and didn't want to play today):









Morgan:






































*


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 30, 2007)

Awww, Brody's such a handsome little man! And I love those pics of Morgan on the bed, what a sweetie. 
I think it's really cute how all your guys are in the same color family, hehehe.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

*kellyjade wrote: *


> Awww, Brody's such a handsome little man! And I love those pics of Morgan on the bed, what a sweetie.
> I think it's really cute how all your guys are in the same color family, hehehe.



Yep....all brownish bunnies, lol. Torts are my favorite color rabbit . My ratties are all white with different colored markings, except my naked Ralphie...lol .


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 30, 2007)

Morgan and Marlin had their first bonding session the other day. All Marlin wanted to do was "make babies" with Morgan :rollseyes. He just wouldn't stop "doing the deed", so I think I may have to wait a bit longer for his hormones to calm down. I had decided to try a session because they always sleep next to each other on both sides of the NIC panel AND they groom each other all the time through them, too .

Good news, though....Morgan let him hump him, and didn't care. There wasn't any chasing, fighting, or biting at all. Inbetween Marlin humping, there was grooming!


p.s....Sorry about the "female goods" in the pictures, lol...I should have put them in the cabnet :baghead.


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 31, 2007)

This is why I don't update my blog often....people don't comment my bunnies .


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 31, 2007)

I like the last picture.:biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 31, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I like the last picture.:biggrin2:



You would, sicko .


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 31, 2007)

Ah! I didn't see you updated, since I was on vacation!

They are all sooooooo cuuutteeeeee .

Brody's gotten so big, and is starting into the 'dopey lop' stage, that is so adorable.

My little Mar Mar, what a handsome boy.

and Morgan, jeez! Did he get cuter since the last pictures or is it just me :biggrin2:?

Thanks for sharing the pictures Amy, they made my day!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, Silvie :biggrin2:!


Brodo is getting to his loppy stage, huh? I like chubby loppys, lol!


More pictures to come soon, of Morgan since he was out playing. If you can't tell...Morgan spends lots of time outside of his cage because he knows how to relax and not terrorize the other two by spraying pee or prancing around in front of their cages .


----------



## cmh9023 (Dec 31, 2007)

Morgan is very handsome!  And I love how in all of Marlin's pictures you can hardly ever see his eyes  You've got to save those pictures for next year's contest! Brody is so cute too. I had a female tort lop so I'm partial, I guess. However, I still think the name Turtle was adorable


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 31, 2007)

*cmh*....yeah, "Turtle" was very cute, but I couldn't stand having a pet without a people name, lol .


_*okiee...now I am really uploading the new Norgie (Morgan) pictures !*_


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Norgin Smorgin :


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 1, 2008)

:inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Alicia....Morgan is lovely, eh ?


WOOOO! AGAIN....I update the blog and one person replies :biggrin2:!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 2, 2008)

Amy, your Babies are all adorable. Your like me all of my first 4 were white yours are tan (probably not the right colour). Then came Winston & Vega.

Sorry I should have commented earlier on you Babies (I'm with you I put pictures on my blogs and it's always the same people who comment).

I look forward to more pictures.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 2, 2008)

Morgan's head and face are similar to Tony's. He has that "TOUGH GUY" look but probably a big sweetie.

He's beautiful.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 2, 2008)

I can'tsee your pictures lately for some reason.


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Wooohooo 

It's nice to see pics of your wee ones Amy :biggrin2: Morgan has such cute ears. hihi. I agree that he has that tough guy look. Lol. Brody grew so much :shock: And marlin, well Marlin is who he is. I just love him. I'm with Alicia though, that last pic was the best. LOL.


----------



## MsBinky (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh btw...

I took pics yesterday of the lil ones. I took extra ones of the lil castor one since it's your fav. Would you like to name it? It should be a gender neutral name though.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to do another bonding session tonight with Marlin and Morgan tonight, and MAYBE Brody as well....if Ryan is here to help !

I'm really feeling "not-with-it" today, so I need to get some laughs in. Marlin humps away and Morgan lets him, so it's funny to keep pushing Marlin off, lol.

Morgan is a total sweetie, though. I have to get a video of him binking and bunny 500'ing around his cardboard castle .



MsBinky...I'll have to go check your foster blog, right now :biggrin2::biggrin2:!


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 3, 2008)

I didn't get the chance to do a bonding session last night, so I am about go to do one right now with Marlin and Morgan .


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yay!!! Let us know how it goes! :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thumpers_Mom wrote: *


> Yay!!! Let us know how it goes! :biggrin2:




It went very well !

Marlin still humps Morgan a lot, but I held them down next to each other for a while and stroked their heads. Morgan keeps pushing his head under Marlin's chin for him to groom him, but Marlin hasn't...yet. They do groom through the cage bars, though. I think Marlin just needs time for his hormones to relax, but I will continue to bond anyway.

No fights, a little bit of circling tonight, but no biggie.


It is going great!



Brody is now has a large NIC pen attatched to his NIC cage to run around for a bit...so far he hasn't sprayed pee any where because he can't see the other two bunnies .


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice! when I started bonding Thumper and Peaches, he went directly to mount her...it stopped after the second day.

However, now that they are bonded, he went CrAzY mounting Peaches. :shockifference is now, that she won't attack him...she either lets him for a bit or she runs away. I did notice yesterday that it is dying down. :biggrin2:

Keep up the good work!

*jackie


----------



## delusional (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I haven't had much access to the internet recently but I've just come online today and seen your gorgeous photos of Morgan and Marlin together!

Sooo.. not sure if you still want this, but I finished it off for you. Hope you like. =)


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, wow :biggrin2:! Thank you sooo much :hug:! I completely forgot to get a picture to you before (blah to working so much).

I absolutely love it! It will be great to frame in the bunny room when Ryan and I get our house around May...and it will be great to take into my tattoo artist to have him redraw it and tattoo it on me as my first one .


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 23, 2008)

That drawing is Beautiful wow she is very talented. 

It will look great as a tatoo.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 23, 2008)

:shock:I want a picture.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 27, 2008)

I think it's time for some new pictures . Morgy didn't feel like being very photogenic, but that is okay. I have't updated with Marlin and Brody pictures in a while.



Here is Brodo Bunnins' being his cute little loppy-self :









































Here is Marlin Bunny's pictures. I had to take him outside to brush and pluck his hair. He was shedding so bad, that he hardly has a skirt left :


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 27, 2008)

Amy your Babies are *[shadow=violet]ADORABLE[/shadow]*. Note to self get down to Arizona and Bunny Nap all 3.

Areyou near Mesa (Sp?)?

Susan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, Brody has grown SO much! What a handsome boy! Hehe I love his nickname... Brodo Bunnins. Awesome :biggrin2: What's his personality like now? Hold is he again? I'm trying to imagine what Tallulah will look like when she's a big bunny, which is dumb because I know she'll look like a Holland Lop but I'm having a hard time picturing her not being my teeny baby. Do you know what age Hollands look like adult bunnies at?

Marlin is of course adorable too, and much less floofy than usual! I'll bet sheds with lionheads are pretty impressive. Rory has short fur and is shedding and I still get hair up my nose and in my mouth and my shirt turns white whenever I hold him.

Thanks for sharing! Are you going to enter them into the photo contest?


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 27, 2008)

Amy, I LOVE the new pics!

I agree with Susan- Brody is all grown up now .

I can't even imagine what a shedding lionhead is like! Hehe, Marlin makes molting look cute .


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 27, 2008)

Susan....I am about 3 hours from Mesa. Are you going to be visiting :biggrin2:? 


Shiloh...Brody is 5 months old and his personality is "sweet, but devilish". He causes all sorts of trouble when he is running around in the pen that I attatch to his cage (to give him run time). He was neutered on December 14th and has calmed down a lot. He no longer bites you just because your fingers are near his mouth. He does still spray pee though, so I am sad to say that he does not get a lot of time out of his cage. I can't have the carpet be ruined by him spraying pee on it 2 times during a daily run time. Over the last month, Brody has developed the "Look at me, I have a chubby loppy face!", look.....lol .


Silvie...you will just have to get a Lionhead and find out what it is like to go through a shed with them. It was "snowing" Marlin's hair all over the backyard and it was drifting out towards the street. I feel sorry for the neighbors who have chuncks of wooly hair in their yards, hehe.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 28, 2008)

*BUMP* for those who didn't get a chance to see Marlin and Brody's new pictures .


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 10, 2008)

Morgan Schmorgs wanted you to see his three new pictures that I took last night :



















Morgie always has SUCH a great time running around the bedroom. He loves to binky and he is the happiest guy ever. I can't wait until Ryan and I get our own place in May/June....when Morgan gets the hole house to run around in. I have decided that once Marlin, Morgan, and Brody bond....that they will get to roam around our whole *new* house when we are home, then go back into their *full* bunny room when we leave or go to sleep . I just hope they can all stay out of trouble.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2008)

Amy he's so Adorable.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 11, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Amy he's so Adorable.
> 
> Susan



Thank you, Susan :biggrin2:. He really is adorable and very unique. He is my more "understanding and calm, horse-like bunny".


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2008)

Love your buns & blog I'm partial to Marlin... he's pretty cute


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2008)

I walked into my room today from a boring day of work. I went to reach for the container of bunny food, when I saw a massive pile of blue in Morgan's cage. I then realized just what he had done. Morgy pulled Marlin's new woven carpet thingy into his cage through the cage bars...and shredded it to pieces! I am so glad this carpet was only $1.26 at Walmart, just something for Marlin to rest on. Morgan doesn't eat the carpet, he just likes to shred things.



*Marlin: *_"Mommy, I think I need a new sleepy mat!"









_*Me:*_ "Smorgie, what have you done?"



_*Morgan:*_ "Excuse me? Am I being accuuuused of something? Whats the problem here?"








_*Me: *_"Morgie, what is that behind you?"



_*Morgan: *_"It's nothing, really. Mind your own business, move on with your day."





_*


Me: *_"Smorgs, did you do this?"_*


Morgan: *_"This bunny did it! Come here, bunny!"








_*Morgan:*_ "Shoot!"








*Morgan: *"I am...."








_*Me:*_ "BUSTED!"





_


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2008)

This look he has is hilarious! it's like "I wonder if she'll notice...... "

:laughsmiley:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh gosh, that's so funny! I wonder how long it took him to do all that. Your bunnies are so sweet! I had to show my boyfriend the pictures. Also, what a good idea to get that kind of rug. I'm in the process of building Rory a new cage and have tiles on the bottom. Although the tiles are fairly rough (I chose them because he hates slippery surfaces), he doesn't seem to be very pleased with them. A couple rag rugs would be perfect and I wouldn't need to worry about him eating them as much! He's never actually eaten fabric, but rag rugs seem safer than normal carpeting that has the little fibers.

Oh, and I find it amusing that he chewed up Marlin's rug instead of his own!


----------



## Marietta (Feb 14, 2008)

Pics + conversation was so funny, I laughted so much! Especially with this "who, me??? no way!" innocent look on Morgan's face!

Marietta


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 14, 2008)

Morgan looks so innocent!


----------



## petkeeper (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree he looks so innocent! Apparently Marlin is not allowed to have anything for himself.


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 14, 2008)

Fleece blankies work great, too, Shiloh....that is what I give Brody, and apparently that is what I need to give Marlin, but on the other side of his cage, lol.

Morgan also loves to pull Brody's fleece blankies through the cage bars, he is a total carpet/blankie hog. He will also try to pull through any toys.


Yep, Morgan is always "innocent". I could never be mad at him for doing such a funny 
thing, lol .


Bo...Did you see the look on Marlin's face in the background of the picture you quoted ?


Oh, and last night when I went to clean up the "carpet murder scene", Morgan plopped himself in the pile and kept nudging my hand out of the when I went to pick up all the strands of fabric.

Maybe he's nesting :laughsmiley:.


----------



## Jenson (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL! That is so cute and funny, it made me spit water all over my laptop! 

I love how Morgan has his own carpet but decided to shred Marlins, naughty! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2008)

HAHA! No I hadn't. He doesn't look too happy does he?


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 14, 2008)

:laugh:

Looks like he had a TON of fun!!! Lmao @ him not shredding his own.


----------



## Nelson_is_mine (Feb 14, 2008)

That made my day!


----------



## ec (Feb 14, 2008)

Hee hee - such silly things buns are!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 14, 2008)

These are great pictures!


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 14, 2008)

Amy,

I dunno if you did already, but if you didn't, you should put this in your blog so that we can go back when we need a giggle :biggrin2:


----------



## katt (Feb 14, 2008)

aw, how cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 15, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> _
> _*Morgan: *_"It's nothing, really. Mind your own business, move on with your day."
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, this quote had me in stitches! Like 'well, what you looking at? You look as if you've never seen a carpet shredded before! Jeez...'

:roflmao:


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 15, 2008)

I think Shormgie has decided that he will live with out a shredded carpet. He is still mad at me for taking it out, though. Poor Marlin has been sleeping on the hard floor. I have to cut up some fleece and make him a blankie.

We got this new cardboard box shredder at work for packaging our products, so I am going to buy some cardboard boxes from Walmart or something and have them shredded at work. The machine shreds almost a "weave" effect on the cardboard...so it looks like a cardboard "grass" mat.

I'll have to give it a test run on the bunnies and see how it goes. If anyone would like to have a cardboard mat shreddie, then we can arrange for me to send one (or more) to you . I think cardboard boxes are like $1 or something from Walmart, then it would cost a couple dollars to ship it to you. I still think it would be cheaper then ordering grass mats from Busy Bunny or something .


Great idea, MsBinky! Can a mod (attention: Bo) move this to my blog :biggrin2:?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## MsBinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Woohooo :biggrin2:

Glad to see this here! Lol. Seriously makes me laugh...






Marlin: "Mooooooooooom look what he did! He _destroyed_ my brand new carpet!" *Gives the butt and thumps his disapproval, while thinking of his revenge*

Morgan: "What?! It's just a carpet! Gosh, Marlin is such a cry baby!"


----------



## trailsend (Feb 15, 2008)

So funny! Love the "it couldn't have been me" look... seen that before


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 16, 2008)

"The machine shreds almost a "weave" effect on the cardboard...so it looks like a cardboard "grass" mat. I'll have to give it a test run on the bunnies and see how it goes."

Nooo! Don't put your bunnies through the shredder, no one here wants a bunny mat! :craziness


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> "The machine shreds almost a "weave" effect on the cardboard...so it looks like a cardboard "grass" mat. I'll have to give it a test run on the bunnies and see how it goes."
> 
> Nooo! Don't put your bunnies through the shredder, no one here wants a bunny mat! :craziness



HAHAHAHA! You know what I meant .

This machine is SHARP, SHARP, SHARP...you'd have 16 "weaved" fingers on each hand of they went through this machine, lol.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2008)

I just love Morgan! Marlin is adorable too - I love his little whispy hairs on top of his head! Brody would be my lap bunny! He looks cuddly!


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 16, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Brody would be my lap bunny! He looks cuddly!



We have to bunny burrito him just to pick him up. Forget holding him in your lap . He gets soooo stressed out. He is a definate "floor bunny", hehe.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 16, 2008)

*REALLY?! Omg he looks so cuddly! I couldn't stand it! I'd have to make him love being held...... lots of treats! LOL! *

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Brody would be my lap bunny! He looks cuddly!
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 17, 2008)

Hehe, Shrodoh (he has tons of odd nicknames ) has been tempted with treats many times. It's just a part of his personality that he likes to be a tough guy and not be babied, lol. Laying on the floor with him works just fine. Although, sometimes he is sooo cute that I want to pick him up and cuddle him!


----------



## Roxie (Feb 18, 2008)

Brody sounds like Buddy! Buddy hates being picked up. 



Hannah

P.S. I love all of your pictures!:adorable:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 21, 2008)

I really love all of your rabbits - but I love seeing pictures of Morgan for some reason (even though I love lionheads). 

I wish I'd really spent more time with him while he was here....but I think he missed you so much. I love his expressions and his personality....

Just thought I'd take a moment to share all that.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you, Peg...that means a lot .


I'll have to post more pictures soon, possibly tomorrow .



I probably won't be on the forum a whole ton. I have decided that I am very addicted to it, so I joined an old game I used to play for 4 years. I quit the game like 1 1/2 ago because I thought it was "babyish", but many people my age and older play this game. It's been around for a while. You get to own horses or dogs and train them. You can breed and sell as well. You can also train for money and do stuff like "personalized" layouts and graphics to sell for money. You can have up to $2 billion per account, be presidents for clubs, run shows, ect. It's fun and let's me "escape" for a while . 

So, while I play that game....I will also be spending more time with my babies. I feel like I am on the internet waaaay too much and don't hardly spend enough time with them. As I have learned, every moment with them is precious....so I'm taking advantage of it.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 21, 2008)

Amy, I think I used to play that game. What's it called?


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 21, 2008)

I think i did to and you could like choose your horse breed then their was a list of training things you could do each day.....Wasnt it called whiteoak or white something stables?


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 21, 2008)

The game is www.horseland.com . If you go to the website, the front page is really dumb and childish, but if you sign up for a regular basic account and not a junior account...then it's not childish.

You can pay to be a premium account, which is better and earns you more game money. I payed for a premi account.

If anyone wants to sign up, let me know and I can try to teach you if you don't understand it .


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2008)

Amy, I had to tell you I think I have Marlin's twin here! I'll post some pics tomorrow- I had to check your blog to confirm that yes, they are identical. lol


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is a picture that I made for one of my dogs on horseland.com:








The pictures show up on the dog's page. They are called "pro picture" (professional pictures). I have lots of fun making them .



Speaking of pictures....I'll get some up tomorrow of the bunnies!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2008)

Um.....its past tomorrow.....

MORE PICS!

:biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 27, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Um.....its past tomorrow.....
> 
> MORE PICS!
> 
> ...



I know, I know, I know. I'm slacking . I've been super busy with work. I also went out to night with a lady from work, her daughter takes riding lessons with a woman who shows in Dressage....so I went out to her barns to groom the horses and see the Boer & Nubian goat babies. Hopefully this lady will be my connection with horses again.....though.....I hope she lets me ride for free to exersice the horses, because I refuse to pay $45 an hour for a lesson, when I know how to ride. I ride my own way....western .

Tomorrow, after work, I will be coming home right away to clean the ratties and the bunnies...so I will snap some pictures .


----------



## trailsend (Feb 28, 2008)

O.K. so I'm a little early! 

That would be great if you'll be able to ride to exercise the horses. I know the prices are outrageous, especially when you already know how to ride. When I was a teen, I took lessons for over a year and was in several shows, had such a great time, but just couldn't afford the hour lessons for $40 anymore. Only now do I get to ride again with my own horse. I hope you get back to riding Amy! 

*Impatiently sits back and waits for new pictures.*


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 29, 2008)

The horse lady, Heather, is asking around for people who need their horses ridden once or twice a week, or so. When she finds someone, she will let us know...and then the lady from work (Karin) and her daughter (Anna) will be coming with.

This is super exciting for me. I just love riding and being around horses. At Heather's barn there is a yearling filly and her name is "Dora", and Karin said Dora just adores me because usually when they go in the field Dora takes off and bucks and trots around, but when I went out into the field Dora stayed right near me and followed me around. She let me groom her and licked my hands and pants a thousand times...she was so sweet.



Anyway...I hope I didn't ruin my bonding. I've been working on the bondings in the hallway, but I decided to try Marlin and Morgan in the bedroom last night...where their cages are. Well, they got into a fight and Marlin almost bit my hand off. I had to break them apart with a toilet paper tube...nearest thing I could reach. They fought for about 2 minutes.

I don't know what I want to do with my bondings. Ryan doesn't want me doing it because he is scared to death that one of the bunnies is going to get hurt or killed. It really makes me sad because I want them to live together....but I don't want anyone getting hurt and having it be my fault.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are some things for you to think about with the rabbits...

Do you think THEY want to be bonded? I mean - do any of them seem lonely at all?

Do you think they're happy being alone?

Do you think two would do well together but the third one prefers to be alone?

I ask all these questions 'cause I know you give your buns a lot of playtime and nice size cages and toys....maybe they don't feel like they need each other. I know Marlin and Morgan are pretty much bonded to you - maybe they don't want to be bonded to another bunny...

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 1, 2008)

I have been thinking the same thing, Peg. I mean, when they are together in the hall way and bathroom....they groom, but don't really care all that much for each other's company. Brody does his own thing (causing trouble), Marlin "floats" around like an airhead, and Morgan spends his time nudging and nipping me for attention.

They all seem super happy being alone, but I would love for them to bond...or atleast a pair...to make it easier for me when it comes time for play times.


I am really thinking that I want to let Morgan be a free-range house bunny, and focus on just bonding Marlin and Brody.


We'll see .


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 1, 2008)

How about...Macey bonded to Brody, Keiran bonded to Morgan, and Marlin...we'll get him a new friend. Just bring them over! Just kidding...

I vote you do the whole Morgan free range, then the other two bonded.It sounds like thats what you really want. And that way Marlin and Morgan won't fight.

How about tonight or something try a just Brody and Marlin session? With your camera...


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 2, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Marlin "floats" around like an airhead


This tickled my funny bone! Bailey is just like that, lol! :roflmao:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 16, 2008)

I did a little bonding session today with the boys . It went awesome! I saw lots of grooming. One odd thing, no one pooped at all during their session. They normally all poop a ton to mark territory. Is this a good or a bad sign?






































I also got some GREAT ones of Brody :biggrin2::

















My dude bunnies and ratties are all doing great. I am sure every one has seen in my "We found a house!" thread in LYHD, that we are moving into our very first 3 bedroom house and the bunnies and ratties have a whole bedroom to call their own . I am hoping the new house will allow a great chance at bonding. I am taking the bonding "as it comes".


----------



## Haley (Mar 16, 2008)

They are so adorable together! I think its a good sign if they arent pooping as much- means less "this is mine" mentality and theyre starting to be more ok with one another. 

Congrats on the house! It will be so nice for you to have all that space. Im sure bonding will be a snap once your in a very neutral territory.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2008)

They are all just so adorable....they really are. Morgan looks so happy to be back with you - so secure in your love too. That is so neat.

Give them all a nose rub or eat rub for me tonight.....

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 17, 2008)

Those boys are so cute, Amy! Morgan is my boy! he's just got something that I adore!

Then the others are so sweet! I can't believe how big Brody is now! and Marlin - hehehe I love that hair!


*sigh* I wish I could get someone bonded!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 17, 2008)

This one is so sweet, Amy!:inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks, you guys . Norgie's got my heart, though...I don't share him with any one . When all three of my guys are together, it feels awesome to lay on the floor and watch them. I want to see where bonding goes...and I guess I may have some answers tomorrow....


Uhm, a lady joined a rat forum that I am on and she can talk to animals. Sounds nuts, but all I have to do is write up a ton of questions for her and email her pictures of Morgan that show a lot of his face & eyes. I guess this lady talked to some rats on the forum, as well.

Her communication is free and I haven't told her anything at all about Morgan...and she just joined the rat forum...so she knows nothing about us. It's worth a shot and I am skaking in my jammies just thinking I can talk to Morgan through her. I believe in it....

Tomorrow I will let you all know the out-come :thumbup.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 17, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Uhm, a lady joined a rat forum that I am on and she can talk to animals. Sounds nuts, but all I have to do is write up a ton of questions for her and email her pictures of Morgan that show a lot of his face & eyes. I guess this lady talked to some rats on the forum, as well.
> 
> Her communication is free and I haven't told her anything at all about Morgan...and she just joined the rat forum...so she knows nothing about us. It's worth a shot and I am skaking in my jammies just thinking I can talk to Morgan through her. I believe in it....
> 
> Tomorrow I will let you all know the out-come :thumbup.




Wow, if she sounds really good, will you send her some of Macey for me? I'd love to know what Macey says...if you wouldn't care. Can't wait to hear what she says about Morgan.

I loved the pictures btw! Especially the last couple of Brody, they are really good! And the one with Morgan grooming Brody, it's so sweet.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 18, 2008)

Montana...I'd be happy to ask her for her email, then you could email her with a list of questions that you want her to ask Macey...then send her pictures with the questions .


BTW....she hasn't PMed me yet, today, hopefully tomorrow .


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

I still haven't gotten a PM from the animal communicator on the rat forum, oh well.

BUUUUT...I did do a bonding session yesterday . Brody really wanted to "make babies" with Marlin and Morgan, so he was being the big turd of this bonding session. Marlin was an airhead and pranced around like usual. Morgan really wanted the other guys to groom him, but none did. So, no real grooming or anything during this session :?.





































































*
And funny ones of Morgan's favorite place to play on :grumpy::*


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 23, 2008)

The boys want to know if anyone enjoys looking at their pictures ?


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 23, 2008)

Well ofcourse we do! They are all soooo cute!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to agree they're very cute!


----------



## Haley (Mar 23, 2008)

Aww they are all so cute together! Marlin looks so much like Kirby its crazy.

I love this one:






Sooo cute!


----------



## Michaela (Mar 23, 2008)

Aww adorable pictures Amy!  I love all your boys and how they match, hehe, but I especially love Morgan, I dunno why, I just do! *Grabs him while nobody is looking* 

Maddie likes to sit on my back like that too, she'll do it at the most awkward times and I end up in the strangest positions trying to get her off. :shock:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 23, 2008)

Ohh my goodness..your three boys are so adorable...but i have always adored Morgan though...he's so sweet....i really love the bonding pictures 

Cheryl


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures as always.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, you guys :biggrin2:. I just love hearing my torties being call cute!

I have made myself a goal and have decided to post pictures every weekend. It's too hard on the week days, as I work about 45 hours a week and then I have to come home to clean and feed every one. We'll see how it goes when we move into our house in 6 days .


----------

